# Tales From the... Vals? 75g Journal (11/6/11)



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Added and A. Crispus to this as well. Too big, but will be fun and think it will do a good job of hiding the heater. 

The sand is not nearly as sloped as that pic makes it seem. It is only an inch of slope, just a bad picture. Will take pics in a week or so with my dslr. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice. Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks. I plan on getting some pics up on Monday. I'm finally back to work, despite my back not being 100% so Daytimes are spent sleeping and won't be there at night when it is dark enough for pics till sunday night.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I can relate. I hate that I work til 10 frequently and my lights shut off at 9. Plus, when it is completely dark at 8:45, most of the stems have closed up almost all the way.

By the way, thanks for promoting Metricide 14 use. Despite having to wear goggles and gloves every once in a while, I like the results. My HC thanks you as well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I work 7p to 7a.


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

Much nicer to look at then your Rip already.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Got some decent pics tonight, but note that this is just after my weekly water change. Also, my timers got screwed up and co2 was on way after lights causing some algae to start.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I actually really like how simple it looks!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

SearunSimpson said:


> I actually really like how simple it looks!


Thanks

In the coming weeks I hope it really fills in. There are a LOT of crypts in here! I am sure I will be selling crypts left and right as I have wayyyy too many.... Just wanted it to fill in "quick" or as quick as you can with crypts.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Considering a substrate change. Hmm...


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

That'll look great once it fills in. Tanks full of well-grown crypts look so nice...

What substrate are you thinking of?


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm diggin' the light colored bg. Once those crypts fill in it's really going to look tranquil. How are your chains connected to your conduit? Is there a hole drilled through the conduit end to connect a hook or something? I've got a similar setup that's about 1/2 way done, but I havent figured out exactly how I'm going to hang my lights..


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Chaos_Being said:


> That'll look great once it fills in. Tanks full of well-grown crypts look so nice...
> 
> What substrate are you thinking of?



I am not sure. I am not happy with this particular play sand as there are some very very fine particles in it. I want a fine pea gravel, but struggle to find any.

Considering Turface, as I found I have some semi-local.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

tuffgong said:


> I'm diggin' the light colored bg. Once those crypts fill in it's really going to look tranquil. How are your chains connected to your conduit? Is there a hole drilled through the conduit end to connect a hook or something? I've got a similar setup that's about 1/2 way done, but I havent figured out exactly how I'm going to hang my lights..



I am very happy with the DIY conduit light hangers. I did it the "easy" way and used pre bent pipes with joints. you could either contact an electrician to see if they could bend some for you(they will likely have the conduit too) or buy/rent the bender and have it all in one piece.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

over_stocked said:


> I am not sure. I am not happy with this particular play sand as there are some very very fine particles in it. I want a fine pea gravel, but struggle to find any.



Play sand is quite fine. Pool filter sand is nearly as large as pea gravel, and is easier to find.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

so.... I knew I had anaerobic spots under my playsand... I had no idea how bad... 










So I gutted it. To a dry bottom... 









And then this:








This is RED FLINT Pool filtration sand, 20 grade.  It looks much like natural sand(I had to go to three stores to get sand that is not pure white).


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That's one spot!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Yeah... I have used playsand for tons of non planted tanks with never a problem. The roots of some of these crypts just suffocated and turned to black mush. Ugh...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Forgot to take pics after dark last night, work next 3 nights so I will do it again on Saturday night.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Seems I might avoid some crypt melt, have had a few go. Getting new growth on almost all the plants. They love the RootMedic Greenstart and Liquid nutrients!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Subscribed. I'm a sucker for any tank involving crypts.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I am getting pretty attached to this already. Can't wait for it to fill in!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Not much change. Forgot to get pics last night. Will take pics next week after my vacation. See how it does with me being gone 5 days.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

If you want some MTS, I'm sure I could dig a few out for you. I have them in all my planted tanks no matter what substrate I use.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that looks nice. Can you get a close up of that red flint sand. I have never seen such a fine grade before and that looks real good. The red flint gravel that I have run into had an artificial look to it.

Hey were you at the ACA convention? There was a rumor that you would be but I didn't hear specifically that you were there.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

jmhart said:


> If you want some MTS, I'm sure I could dig a few out for you. I have them in all my planted tanks no matter what substrate I use.


Thanks for the offer. I actually have plenty, left the buckets of sand on the deck and picked the mts from the surface as they came out over a few days.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey that looks nice. Can you get a close up of that red flint sand. I have never seen such a fine grade before and that looks real good. The red flint gravel that I have run into had an artificial look to it.
> 
> Hey were you at the ACA convention? There was a rumor that you would be but I didn't hear specifically that you were there.











dry


















Color temp is off in both pics because they were taken with my droid. 

Next week I will take clearer pics with the dslr. It looks very much like the play sand I had, just uniform in size and less white because no pebbles. 

I was not at ACA. If I was, i would have found you. I was encouraged to go by a few folks but just couldn't make it work. I wish I had, since it was so close.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Battling some Brown Diatom algae after my 5 day absense from this tank. Adding some purigen and doing frequent water changes, while keeping co2 high in hopes of keeping it controlled. Not much growth in the crypts this week... seeing some melt. HOping to see some turn around soon. Might invest in some ottos to help with the diatoms, but have some longfin bn plecos in the mail.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Added a LFBN pleco and 5 otto cats. I am winning the Diatom algae war for now.









Algae is BETTER than in these pics.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

also, might change out my rock to Some Black Hills slate I got during my recent vacation

looks something like this... but more natural









This is it in natural formation with lichens on board...









I also got some crushed slate mixture from the shores of lake pactola(did you know you CAN take rock from national forests, up to 5 gallons per person). 

I am going to use it in my shrimp tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

might be battling a little ich on my new BN. Beginning a treatment of quick cure, half salt dosing, and higher temps. Wish me luck....


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

These are the rocks I have. They need to be cleaned. They are bigger than my current rocks and have more character. Not sure how I feel. I will try to take pics that actually show them better, particularly color. They have awesome color, especially when wet.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

added some new plants:
Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis 
Echinodorus Angustifolia "Vesuvius" 
Echinodorus Parviflorious (Rosette) 

The angustifolia is a really cool plant. It has very dramatic corkscrewing. Does it go by any other name?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

over_stocked said:


> Echinodorus Angustifolia "Vesuvius"
> 
> The angustifolia is a really cool plant. It has very dramatic corkscrewing. Does it go by any other name?


No, since it's a cultivar. More info about it on Tropica's site.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Will update the pics tonight. Really starting to fill in. Older crypts have all melted and returned. The new crypts and swords filled it in nicely.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Looking good! Now just have to wait for everything to grow "up".
That fixture looks slick too.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like the colours that you have in this setup Justin. All the browns and grey-greens with the blue backround really do well together.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys. Slowly but surely things are filling in. Sooner or later I am going to be soooooo overrun with crypts it isn't even funny.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Nice!


He's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> He's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:tongue: Yep, decided I could use a day off.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks pretty cool Justin. I am thinking of doing the same with my 65g. Getting tired of stems and my crypt tank has become my favorite tank. Maybe we can swap some crypts sometime.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Are you accepting constructive feedback? If so, think about ditching the blue background, adding a little topography to the hardscape, and planting the crypts in distinct groups .

I think huge growth is given here, so now is your chance to make any changes before massive jungle sprawl sets in.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The Blue Background is staying. Very very thought out and planned. Don't want to change anything further as far as hardscape. Might replace rocks, but the substrate stays. This is a crypt tank.... the crypts will fill in the look I am going for perfectly. I am going for a jungle mess, not an organized neat typical tank. They bore me to death.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

9/18/10 update

Added Kleiner 'Prinz" and C Blassi this week. 


















You can see the A Crispus is getting rather large... Considering removing it. 










You can see I removed a few plants(the blyxa and staurogyne for starters). 

Still slowly filling in. I have changed my water change schedule to about 10-12 days now, rather than 7. I was also starting to see some BBA on the java fern plants in the tank and a rock. I plan to peroxide them today and plan on moving the ferns to a shrimp tank as this is just too much light for them.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

So one of my Crenicichla tried to go carpet surfing today while I was at work. My wife called me panicky and I made her pick him up and plop him in. Still doing fine!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Replaced the SunSun filter with an Odyssea CFS 500 from ebay. Wow. Big.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Did the Sun Sun die, or did you just want something bigger?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

jmhart said:


> Did the Sun Sun die, or did you just want something bigger?


I wanted a filter for my turtle tank. I had looked at the cheap little canisters like tom rapids or the like and thought they were junk for the money. SO.... I decided to get a bigger filter for the 75 and put the sunsun on the 40B turtle tank. The odyssea was only 58 bucks shipped, so it cost me about 20 bucks more than the crappy little filters....

That being said, the 40B turtle tank is goign to have about 7 gallons in it... at best. So it is going to get turned over somewhere around 35 times an hour... Might have to throttle it back.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

well... I change out the rocks...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Tales From the Crypt: 75g Journal (pics 8-29-10)*

Rearranged a few. Will add pics later

Sent from my Dinc.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

UPdated pic:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

almost gassed my fish by lowering my filter output angle by 1/4 inch. Reduced surface agitation enough to do it, I guess.... Luckily I have a can of oxygen laying around and I just attach it to the output and let that bring them back to comfort! 

Bumped co2 down a bit and aimed it back how I wanted. 

I really want a Spray bar for this that is either clear or black. I contacted paul, but not sure if he is going to be able to work with the ginormous hose size(1"!).


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What kind of bulbs do you guys use? I am thinking of adding a bluer bulb, perhaps a 12000k bulb?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't go more than one 12000k in a bank of four. I have one blue geisemann. 2 is too much. I like 2x6700k, 1x10000 and 1x12000k


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Don't go more than one 12000k in a bank of four. I have one blue geisemann. 2 is too much. I like 2x6700k, 1x10000 and 1x12000k


hmm, i have a 2 bulb fixture. WOnder if my 6700 mixed with a 1200 will be too blue. It is way yellow now.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

I love the light blue background! It looks natural and avoids the "fish store background" effect you often get with blue aquarium backgrounds. What is it made of, exactly?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

over_stocked said:


> hmm, i have a 2 bulb fixture. WOnder if my 6700 mixed with a 1200 will be too blue. It is way yellow now.


When I have just two lights on with one blue, it's too blue. Give it a shot though, you might like it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

kuni said:


> I love the light blue background! It looks natural and avoids the "fish store background" effect you often get with blue aquarium backgrounds. What is it made of, exactly?


It is painted on. I can't recall the exact color, but it is a slightly greenish sky blue. Very happy with it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

My A crispus is shooting off a flower stalk.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> Replaced the SunSun filter with an Odyssea CFS 500 from ebay. Wow. Big.


is this the tank with the massive filter that you needed the jumbo pipes for?
:biggrin:

Those tubes do indeed look large.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Yup!


onefang said:


> is this the tank with the massive filter that you needed the jumbo pipes for?
> :biggrin:
> 
> Those tubes do indeed look large.




Sent from my Dinc.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

a few fish pics


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

it appears a small portion of my tank has gone anaerobic. I suspect due to an over abundance of roots left behind during transplanting. Ugh. It killed off one kleiner prince plant. Going to try a few things out to see what I can do.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Sigh, that scares me. How would you keep that from happening from the start?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

rockwood said:


> Sigh, that scares me. How would you keep that from happening from the start?


Don't experiment.... I am always testing something new, and that is the problem here. I think I found the magic cure, too... But time will tell. 

Not using substrates that compact, like play sand will help too. Don't let lots of roots stay behind(be careful to remove them.. you can).


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

So I lost some fish last week during a water change fiasco. I suspect the source water was o2 deficient. Today I added two bolivian rams. I know my bottom is overstocked... but I did. I drip acclimated over 2 hours. But instantly when I put them in they started to gasp and are very sluggish now. 

I am not sure what the problem is. Obviously, my normal params are normal(ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate about 10.). Ph from tap is about 7.5, their water was the same. KH and Gh equal liquid rock... as do theirs. 

I am wondering if it is the moderately high co2 I have. It is yellowish green in drop checker. Is it that my fish are adapted to it and these fish took too much too quick? Wouldn't the drip acclimation help this? They didn't have any ill appearance during acclimation. 

Any Thoughts?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Rams have recovered. Might be time to rearrange some apistos or the kribs.... I am in bottom dweller hell!

My A Crispus flowered again!
































And the new rams settling in

























Forgive the Droid pics... much easier than getting out the DSLR, taking pics, then uploading. My droid does it all for me....


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats on the flowering!!! it looks super nice!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

A few random pics. Moonlights too.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

added a kleiner bar from Bsmith... Love it.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> a few fish pics


Is this a Apistogramma Baenschi in post 66? Very cool looking fish! Love dwarf Cichlids. :fish:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I believe them to be borellii. That is what they were sold to me as..................... 

This is a dwarf cichlid paradise. Dwarf pikes, apistos, bolivians..... kribs... wayyyy overstocked. But I never seem to have problems.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

This is slowly becoming a SWORD tank... I have a new purchase on the way from Laura Lee!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

If it's becoming a sword tank I might have one or two big ass amazons for you this week if you want them. I have to decide what I want to do about the mess in my tank.


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

Borelli for sure! Beautiful tank and fish. Any pics of the Kleiner, I've been considering getting one myself.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Have your dwarf pikes breed?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

problemman said:


> Have your dwarf pikes breed?


No, everything but they have. I use tap water at 7.8 with a very high gh and kh so I don't expect them to breed.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I so wan't some of them but can't find them anywhere around me.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

problemman said:


> I so wan't some of them but can't find them anywhere around me.


Sadly, you might have a lot of trouble finding them locally. I found mine on aquabid, and currently there are none there and have not been for a while. 

I can't find them for sale on any sites. If you go over to MFK, you might post a WTB and find some.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

updated crappy droid pics, including my new Kleiner Bar and Ginormous sword from Laura!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Almost gassed my fish! ugh!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

How?!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

bumped up co2 on accident... bumped the working pressure nearly 15psi.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats no good


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

My Kribs bred again, making a mess of the rocks. Looks like the rocks from this tank will be sold soon, as I have a fantastic piece of wood coming from Tom!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

OMG! What happened?!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Something amazing apparently! 

Looking good


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I have a few more pieces of wood I need to secure in there, but ran out of time yesterday to do that.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Holy Tannins! Time to start some water changes and put the purigen back in!


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

Liking that piece of wood in there.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it fill in. I like the pikes also!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

quick sloppy droid pic to show the wood I added in.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

wow that looks great. That's also an amazing fish list you have. I love all the apisto's


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Tomorrow I am adding 3 new swords from aquariumplants.com They are local to me and had good prices, plus a good deal.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I made my setup a dual Needle valve setup. Surprised how much I can control it!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thinking about mudding this tank out. Add 75 lbs or so of topsoil and then cover with the existing sand. ANy tips or tricks?


----------



## yetti82 (Feb 22, 2009)

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

yetti82 said:


> What kind of wood is that?


Manzanita


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great looking tank. How about some close ups so we can admire some of those plants?


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea I'm really liking this tank. What kind of fish do you have in there?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Great looking tank. How about some close ups so we can admire some of those plants?


But then you can see the bba...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Solid said:


> Yea I'm really liking this tank. What kind of fish do you have in there?


First post hast the list. Dwarf pikes, rasbora, lfbn, rams, apistos.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

OverStocked said:


> But then you can see the bba...


LOL. Don't worry, I <3 BBA. I am starting to think of BBA as an accent piece.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Just read through this thread. nice job! did you decide against the mud job?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Really nice! Plants look fantastic!
I really like the look of the white background


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Tank looks great man, how are you liking that cfs500?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> LOL. Don't worry, I <3 BBA. I am starting to think of BBA as an accent piece.


I'll get some closer pics later tonight. This is the longest I've let a tank grow without moving plants. Getting impatient since I've reduced the lighting...




nonconductive said:


> Just read through this thread. nice job! did you decide against the mud job?


Yeah. Mostly because I'm lazy. I'm using soil in a crypt emmersed setup, so I'm getting my fill. 




Coltonorr said:


> Really nice! Plants look fantastic!
> I really like the look of the white background


Thanks, It is actually a very light blue. I like it since it is definitely different than the average black. 




xmas_one said:


> Tank looks great man, how are you liking that cfs500?


Love it. Haven't cleaned it in 2 months.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> LOL. Don't worry, I <3 BBA. I am starting to think of BBA as an accent piece.


 

Ha---I noticed that I have BBA growing on my GSA on the glass in one tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

u







swords emerging over and over.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice. I see a little BBA on the wood, but nothing like I was expecting. That amount is negligible in my opinion and adds character to the wood.  

The tank is very pretty, and the plants look quite healthy. What's that fish that keeps hamming up the photos? I love it!

Thanks for sharing closeups, by the way.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice dwarf pike cichlid


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Considering removing the co2 from this tank. Might raise the lights or reduce the photoperiod significantly.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

sweet pikes


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

macclellan said:


> sweet pikes


I like them. Though I'd consider giving up everything in the tank for 1 or 2 of the "smaller" big pikes.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

They had a beautiful male at my LFS of that species, for SEVENTY bucks!

I used to have one, I forget which species (I was like ten years old). It was sweet.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Wow. I got 4 for 55 shipped. i've lost 1, but still have 3. I could make bank!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

considering making this more "blackwater". remove a significant amount of plants, add leaf litter and a little more wood. 

I'm not sure yet, though.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> Considering removing the co2 from this tank. Might raise the lights or reduce the photoperiod significantly.





OverStocked said:


> considering making this more "blackwater". remove a significant amount of plants, add leaf litter and a little more wood.
> 
> I'm not sure yet, though.


Keep the CO2 on then if you are pushing blackwater.

Do you have certain plant species you are looking at? Make the adjustment slowly and you may be able to keep a lot of the current plants!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

How come keep the co2? I'd like to encourage the C. Regani to breed. I am almost positive that mine are the "tefe" variant and come from blackwater pools. 

I'd like keep mostly crypts, even though they are from a different set of blackwater pools... 

I'd make the transition from to no co2 over about a month, then start adding the blackwater extract(homemade from peat and catappa leaves--I LOVE the smell of brewing catappa leaves!). If I reduce plants a good bit, I'd consider leaf litter. I think leaf litter looks best in driftwood only tanks. 

I'd keep the apistos and rams around, as they can do well in the blackwater, though I don't think the types I have are from black water areas.

Partly I want to "declutter" some and reduce plant species and reduce fish species. It is very much a mish mash of species now.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Only since it would help buffer pH down more, but if you are going with an actual recipe of concentrated additives, then yo probably won't need it. I would say do both the extract and the leaf litter (I am a huge fan of leaf litter, just have to keep up with it, gets messy quick).

Blackwater species are pretty cool. I have a few, but all emersed.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'm staring at my tank, removing all of the tall swords and envisioning lower light and dark water. It SOUNDS so cool... I just don't know how it will come out.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Well............. big changes coming. Can't believe I completely dumped the swords.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking forward to the updates! Any hints?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Looking forward to the updates! Any hints?


well... all the wood is on the right, and the rest is empty.... 

I plan to carpet with parva. It looks like it'll be a month before I have the parva, and 37 years before I have a full carpet.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hah, yep, get more than you think youll need. It always sells. Heck, i'd take your extras.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'm planning on ordering 80 square inches of it. I figure I can break it up and fill in decently from there. I am actually considering having this be the only plant. Need to rehome a few fish.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think it would be super sweet with a driftwood themed tank. I cant wait to see this come together. I saw your ad on Facebook about the journal of RM users. Feel free to swipe any of my pics for it. I am just too lazy, but the tanks do have RM in them.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks chad. 

I can see it in my head. Unfortunately I am NOT patient..... should have seen me ripping plants out..... 


Is 30 rasbora enough for this tank? Or should I get 10 more? I'm tempted to get 20 more.... I'm going to remove the kribs and bolivians.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

mustve missed it. What rasboras are you referring to? Harlequins you could put 50+. Brilliant rasboras I would stick with 25.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't say! harlequins. I really like the way they school. Really one of the only fish that ever schools for me.

And the pikes scare the bejesus out of them so they school a lot.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

How I'm envisioning it now is letting the crypt grow in and in 2018 add floaters to the top. So it would just be the carpet, driftwood, and floaters.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like elegant minimalist. Especially with harlequins. You can add them at 1 per gallon in that type of scape.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

For the longest time this tanks has been soooo cluttered. 30 plant species. 15 fish species.... I am cutting it down to rasboras, pikes, the remaining ottos from 3 years ago.... (i only thought I had 1... but there are two!). and the plecos. Still "cluttered" when there is little hiding space, but better than now.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Blackwater?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

dude that tank is awesome. love the leaf litter.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> Blackwater?


That is AWESOME!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.... it is hard to get use to... sitting smack in my living room... but this might be my favorite tank yet. 

THe livestock needs to be thinned a little, and I need to find a source of larger Rasboras. The little guys are getting thinned down rather quickly by my dominant C. Regani. I'd like to remove the bolivians and maybe the kribs. Leave it with a few pairs of apistos and the trio of c regani, plus the plecs and rasboras. 

I also think I need to switch my 10,000k bulb for a 6500 or 5000k bulb. It is giving a lot green in the water(in combination with the blue background...) and I think that might help. 

Had to remove the koralia, as it was just a leaf blower. 

The c regani have been swimming in and out of the leaves like crazy. 

In my search for this tank, I realized how few documented blackwater tanks are out there...


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> Thanks guys.... it is hard to get use to... sitting smack in my living room... but this might be my favorite tank yet.
> 
> In my search for this tank, I realized how few documented blackwater tanks are out there...


 
Hey if you cant get used to it, i sure could in my living room.

i have also noticed that. I used to have some BW set ups and people that would see them thought something was wrong and always asked why they were so dirty.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

nonconductive said:


> Hey if you cant get used to it, i sure could in my living room.
> 
> i have also noticed that. I used to have some BW set ups and people that would see them thought something was wrong and always asked why they were so dirty.


Thats the first thing my wife said. Can't wait to hear from the inlaws....

But it is growing on me.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago is when I pulled all the plants. When I did this, I had the water level very low and added another 50 lbs of sand. I also treated the bba on the driftwood with some glut(met 14). For 5 days it did nothign, and never changed colors.... but today it is all gone. 

I'm guessing that my plecos(3 l144 and 2 lf bn) plus the 2 super otos have done the deed and consumed it, since they have much less plants to eat(they were rasping the crap out of some swords). CO2 has been OFF since the bulk of plants came out, because I added some fish and haven't turned it back on to acclimate...

SO the lighting hasn't changed, the plants have been cut to about 1/8th, the fish load increased, and dosing is lower, and co2 is lower....(and flow is half, too!) and I am bba free. No gsa to speak of on the glass either. 

The blackwater can't be given credit, as this is just day 2 of the blackwater.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thats funny, because my inlaws were the ones that said something is wrong with the water and whats all the garbage on the bottom. 

thats interesting about the lack of algae. curious to see if it will stay that way. i cant remember if i had algae problems or not.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Super jealous. I so want to go to black water, but I am having a hard time letting the tannins stay in the 55 gallon. The 10 gallon, sure, but the 55.....sigh. I put in carbon every few weeks. I love it, Justin. Do you know what the ph is down to?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great! I love the darker sand in there, need to find some of that.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome tank man! I'm currently cycling my 90gl blackwater right now. I'm sorta going for the same look, except I don't think I can have any plants (well, nothing I can plant). I went thin (1 inch at the deepest) sand, mixed rocks/leaves/branches all strewn about. It's super cool how the leaves stain the water- looks so natural. 
It's nice to see some other not-so-planted tanks every now and again!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

phorty said:


> Looks great! I love the darker sand in there, need to find some of that.


This is "flint" brand pool filter sand, from my local pool supply. Most PFS from your average pool supply store looks like this. 




SearunSimpson said:


> Awesome tank man! I'm currently cycling my 90gl blackwater right now. I'm sorta going for the same look, except I don't think I can have any plants (well, nothing I can plant). I went thin (1 inch at the deepest) sand, mixed rocks/leaves/branches all strewn about. It's super cool how the leaves stain the water- looks so natural.
> It's nice to see some other not-so-planted tanks every now and again!


Thanks. I'm hoping to round up some oak leaves and dry them to use for it. I am using Indian Almond leaves right now. 




sewingalot said:


> Super jealous. I so want to go to black water, but I am having a hard time letting the tannins stay in the 55 gallon. The 10 gallon, sure, but the 55.....sigh. I put in carbon every few weeks. I love it, Justin. Do you know what the ph is down to?


It was hard to convince myself to do it.... Once you get past the initial pee colored water, the darker tannins are much easier to get use to. I hate the off yellow tannin color. 

I think changing my lights to a lower Kelvin rating will help it too. The 10,000k bulbs are making it a little off. 

I have no idea how low the pH is, but I'm guessing low. I have pretty hard water, but co2 would get the pH to 6.5. I rarely test pH and don't have an unexpired test to test it with...


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, all I have are Indian Almond Leaves all over the bottom of mine- I do find them a little too big and over-bearing/obtrusive. I like them because they stain the water a lot and fast. I'm thinking of maybe running a small HOB (AC) and have it filled with the IAL- that way I will have room and just fill the bottom with oak leaves like you were mentioning.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I broke up the IAL so they are not so large.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

One 6500k light.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

side by side:
6500k:








6500k and 1000k:









hmmm.... other than dimmer... I'm not sure....


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Floaters?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Indeed. There is some azolla and rrf in there, not much right now. We'll see how it goes. Since I'm using a spray bar they are clumping up.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i have noticed that using one of those pinkish bulbs brings the red/brown of the tannins out and makes it look less pee colored. you could try one if you're not happy with the yellow.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think i have one, let me look!

FWIW, I have been awake for 26 hours, and have at least 3 hours to go before the 2 year old monster lets me nap... and hopefully get 4 hours before going back to work tonight. 

BOOOO


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> I think i have one, let me look!
> 
> FWIW, I have been awake for 26 hours, and have at least 3 hours to go before the 2 year old monster lets me nap... and hopefully get 4 hours before going back to work tonight.
> 
> BOOOO


Big BOOOO. I don't miss those days at all.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

No pink bulb. Here is 6500 and 12000. Hve to grab a colormax


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Colormax bulbs give a great pink color, right?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

im not sure, i've only used aquaflora and current "pink". another thing to consider is the tannins i had came from peat & leaves so they might have been more reddish to start with. 

the aquaflora do make the yellow tannins in my 125 look less yellow compared to the middays, and they also make the wood look too red at times.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I have peat in the filter as well. Interesting note, I had put a linen tea bag full of peat in the filter about 2 months ago. When I cleaned it this week the linen bag was 100% dissolved, but the peat remained(in a small area, too... like the bag was gone but it just stayed put). Using nylon bags, now.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

did you ever try a different bulb yet? 

thats kind of freaky about the bag being gone but the peat being the same shape


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I haven't yet. I have worked 3 36 hour shifts in 9 days, which is screwing with everything. I'm working now trying to pack orders while at work...


----------



## coolingeffect (May 9, 2011)

Do your dwarf pikes ever decide to snack on a rasbora? I had always heard that the dwarf pikes were quite efficient predators.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Until recently... no. I added 20 smallish Rasbora about 2 weeks ago... and now I have 10.


----------



## coolingeffect (May 9, 2011)

I just wanted to ask, if I could find dwarf pikes I guarantee I would have some. Think they'd do ok with giant danios? Im in the process of getting rid of my big plant destroying cichlids and transforming my tank to a planted setup. Just exploring the possibilities.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

coolingeffect said:


> I just wanted to ask, if I could find dwarf pikes I guarantee I would have some. Think they'd do ok with giant danios? Im in the process of getting rid of my big plant destroying cichlids and transforming my tank to a planted setup. Just exploring the possibilities.


I can't imagine they would touch giant danios. I think that giant danios will drive them nuts though. They also get too big to really fit the stocking with pikes.


----------



## coolingeffect (May 9, 2011)

If you don't mind my asking, why is that? Are the pikes timid or something?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

coolingeffect said:


> If you don't mind my asking, why is that? Are the pikes timid or something?


Giant danios stress out about everything. They are twitchy nasty fish that don't stop.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thinking about adding some wood to the left side of this too. Can't decide what I wanna do...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How many Harlequins do you have in there now?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

LOL. 7. 

The largest C Regani has been picking them off. Even just killing/harassing for sport. 

I'm thinking of going to Columbian tetras or something larger.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, sorry to hear about that.
How many did you have at its peak?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

27. And man did they look good


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I had 30 in my 95G and now that I think about it, boy was I understocked :tongue:
And now I'm down to 22... Dunno why they're dying, feed them 2-3 times a day... 
They're just slowly going down one by one....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This setup is looking good and you got some nice fish in there too.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> This setup is looking good and you got some nice fish in there too.


I couldn't figure it out till I saw a tail sticking out of the dominant males mouth.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

since going low tech I've gotten really lazy. The plants are not booming, but doing good. I've let it evap down almost 2 inches 2 different times now....

The leaves look nice, but I will be switching to oak leaves I think.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

pics?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Pics would not be very nice right now. Waterline is low and the leaf litter needs changing... Maybe next week!


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Great thread! Love the rasboras. I have two questions:

1) I am surprised that you were considering the danios. I have had bad experiences with them in open top tanks. Am I the only one that finds them to be jumpers? 

2) Curious as to why you were considering adding topsoil a while back. Why? How would this be advantageous vs a substrate supplemented with Root Medic?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

jart said:


> Great thread! Love the rasboras. I have two questions:
> 
> 1) I am surprised that you were considering the danios. I have had bad experiences with them in open top tanks. Am I the only one that finds them to be jumpers?
> 
> 2) Curious as to why you were considering adding topsoil a while back. Why? How would this be advantageous vs a substrate supplemented with Root Medic?


1) I've never had a problem with danios jumping. My rasboras seem to think they can fly, though. 

2) because I could. I like to try different things and have only had 1 soil tank before. It works very well, but is a bit messy for my tastes. This tank is so low tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I am considering removing the fish from this tank and putting in a grass pickerel. It is right on the edge of the appropriate size, and just can't decide...


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

do it! you going to catch him yourself?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

nonconductive said:


> do it! you going to catch him yourself?


The only thing I ever catch are northern pikes.... not exactly aquarium appropriate. 

Mostly I just flyfish for small panfish now. 

Have to look for new homes for my current fish if I do this.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'm also considering something like a "belly crawler" pike. I could do two of them.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i had to google the belly crawler. i still think the pickerel would be swell!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

nonconductive said:


> i had to google the belly crawler. i still think the pickerel would be swell!


THe belly crawlers stay under 10 inches and I could get a couple of them. The pickerel can easily pass 14 inches, so 1 would be the max. I think in my tank size they might look a little awkward.


----------



## MissCoryCat (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm usually more into driftwood over rocks, but I really like what you have going.


----------



## MissCoryCat (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh, I see later on you switched to wood. I like that better.:hihi:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Well I am thinking of changing completely. 

Adding more wood, some rocks(perhaps a pangea or aquaterra background). 

Considering Gymnogeophagus, sp. "Norte" and Gymnogeophagus sp. "Tiraparae"


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

replacing most of the stock with Gymnogeophagus, sp. "Norte"


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Great looking smaller Gymno. Are you going to run them heaterless in the tank as the do require a cool down period each year. Seems to be most jsut run them heaterless and let the tank get down to 60ish each winter which triggers them in the spring.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Great looking smaller Gymno. Are you going to run them heaterless in the tank as the do require a cool down period each year. Seems to be most jsut run them heaterless and let the tank get down to 60ish each winter which triggers them in the spring.
> 
> Craig


I'm going to play it by ear. This room is near 60 year round, and I'd like to keep it closer to 72. I see some argue that you only need to cool down if you intend to breed. Not sure that will be the case here. 

I will likely do the cooldown as some seem to think they are healthier overall then. Part of this means that most of the plants will be gone from this tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

New wood. No plants..... New fish in 10 hours.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice hardscape


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Are you going to put plants in there?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks awesome!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Well....


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Are you going to put plants in there?


I don't think so.... I have an indian red sword in there, because I'm attached to it... but I think it will go.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You should get a big shoal of cories too.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think I am going to. I wish I had planned it with these fish when ordered. 

The C regani, kribs, and about 5 plecos are still in this tank...... Think the regani and kribs are going to go(but catching them doesn't sound like much fun..........................)


Have 8 of the Gymno's in there. No idea if that is reasonable stocking


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

From the pics it doesn't look crowded, but as always the fish will tell.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

2in10 said:


> From the pics it doesn't look crowded, but as always the fish will tell.


Well the fish are less than half adult size.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I am thinking of switching to black sand.... I can't decide!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have always liked dark sand, the plants' and fishes colors seem so much richer with it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

2in10 said:


> I have always liked dark sand, the plants' and fishes colors seem so much richer with it.


It isn't a planted tank anymore....

Curious how black will work with the light background and dw only.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> It isn't a planted tank anymore....
> 
> Curious how black will work with the light background and dw only.


Isn't that the truth. Weird how things work out.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> It isn't a planted tank anymore....
> 
> Curious how black will work with the light background and dw only.


First off don't tell anyone on this forum, hah. But I like the non planted look in your tank! However I don't think the black sand will look good with that light background. Now if it were black sand and a black background that is another story.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I am considering pulling the tank forward, razoring off the blue paint and painting black, regardless of whether i change substrates. It isn't the first time I've done it(it was a dark blue once, too). 

Gets old and messy, but I could use to move the tank and clean the carpets after a mishap not long ago, anyways.... 

Hmmm....


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks awesome man. nice new fish!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

any opinions on this as a background for this?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> any opinions on this as a background for this?


:icon_smil


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Any other input? Particularly do you think it will look good with my wood? It is so hard for me to picture my tank without the light blue background......... I'm having a hard time "visioning" it.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Wood looks great  If you decide to do any plants some simple large java ferns at the bases of the pieces would look awesome!


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> any opinions on this as a background for this?


The background would look sick! Do it!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yea i agree the backround would look awesome. hopefully your branches wont blend in too much.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

nonconductive said:


> yea i agree the backround would look awesome. hopefully your branches wont blend in too much.


I hadn't thought about that and now I am reconsidering. 

I've considered razor blading the background and going black, too. 

I really want black substrate.... 

I am also going to add moss. Lots and lots and lots of moss.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the BG would be great.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the wood! You really know how to make a teaser.....


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I think once you get some greenery growing around those pieces they will stand out even with the colored background you are thinking about.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

PC1 said:


> I think once you get some greenery growing around those pieces they will stand out even with the colored background you are thinking about.


The only greenery that will go in the tank is Moss. 

What do you think about black sand with a light background?


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I like the black sand. My 150 had black sand. One thing though don't put discus in if you go with black sand. They pepper up because of the dark substrate. When I put mine into my 150 from their old home the all started spotting up on me. Other than that I love the black!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Discus are sadly not on my plans. My water has a pH of nearly 9, and my kh/gh is somewhere around actual limestone. 

While they can be kept in tap water, I just don't feel comfortable keeping them in the gravel that pours out of my tap. 

I am looking into adding angelfish to this tank, though. I really want some Red Koi's but I am having a hard time getting a group big enough to tolerate my current fish, at a reasonable price. 

Seems aquabid is mostly either breeding pairs or groups of pre-dime size.... seems like it would be risky, to me.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Holy cow 9! Does it hurt when you take a shower? Thats some serious hard water! I had a few koi as well as a few platinum. Both beautiful fish! I got them at around quarter size and they got close to full grown before I had to take my 150 down.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

PC1 said:


> Holy cow 9! Does it hurt when you take a shower? Thats some serious hard water! I had a few koi as well as a few platinum. Both beautiful fish! I got them at around quarter size and they got close to full grown before I had to take my 150 down.


Yeah.... We took out our water softener since it was a stupid culligan rental and we always forgot to refill salt. Initially it actually hurt to shower, but now I'm tougher and it doesn't bother me one bit.... 

I really want these guys:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwangelfish&1317084002

But can't justify the price.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Since I don't usually test my water here is a test strip to show you....


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

That test strip is maxed out, insane! Those Koi are beautiful. Shoot that person an email maybe they have a younger pair avail cheaper that are not proven breeders yet. Sounds like they would


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What is weird... My TDS is not high. I did a 75% water change yesterday and today TDS is 50 ppm. 

Tap is 26 ppm. Which surprises me. I think my TDS meter is broken...


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah that is strange. Mine comes out in the 400's. I use ro on all my shrimp tanks though.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

PC1 said:


> Yeah that is strange. Mine comes out in the 400's. I use ro on all my shrimp tanks though.


When I tested 2 water changes ago, my tank TDS was nearly 400.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

just ordered 5 adult orange koi angels from blackwateraquatics.com 

John was very quick to respond with answers. Can't wait till friday!


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> just ordered 5 adult orange koi angels from blackwateraquatics.com
> 
> John was very quick to respond with answers. Can't wait till friday!


roud:roud:roud:roud:roud:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Found my other TDS meter... reading 470 in tank. 400 tap! 

Thought that was fishy!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Here goes nothing....


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks muddy.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Looks muddy.


Fastest response ever. 

1 minute!

It is black diamond blasting sand. Not rinsed.... 

If I kill 200 bucks in fish tonight I'm gonna be pissed that I saved myself 50 bucks on sand...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Though for the record, my gymno's are just doing their thing sifting it already

I got the biggest size they had, which is about the "medium" grit. It is not sharp. 

I have a bucket of the smallest(80/60) and that stuff is super sharp.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> Fastest response ever.
> 
> 1 minute!
> 
> ...


Well I've lost enough in Altums I could have bought a nice ADA setup if it makes you feel any better. :icon_frow Just forked over the ching to get some ADA AS for my tank since I plan on going full out planted now...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Well I've lost enough in Altums I could have bought a nice ADA setup if it makes you feel any better. :icon_frow Just forked over the ching to get some ADA AS for my tank since I plan on going full out planted now...


You're more bipolar than I am.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> You're more bipolar than I am.


Someone has got to take the role. :biggrin:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Someone has got to take the role. :biggrin:


Funny story... 

My phone vibrates with the email alert for this thread, and i don't even check it. I just know it is you and refresh here.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> Funny story...
> 
> My phone vibrates with the email alert for this thread, and i don't even check it. I just know it is you and refresh here.


:hihi: Nothing better to do, and hey my phone is doing the same thing. Filling the tank back up after a 100% waterchange today.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh yeah amd where aret he pics of your gymnos?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Clearing up. Though it is dusty and I can see this us going to be a battle. 

Fish are fine.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

My angelfish were delivered today. Stuck at work till 7 waiting to pick them up!!! agh!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> My angelfish were delivered today. Stuck at work till 7 waiting to pick them up!!! agh!


Thats why you get the wife to pick them up.  Mine ran 20 minutes away to UPS location to pick up an order fo fish this mornign for me. :biggrin:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I just had UPS leave it.

One of the bags was popped. That fish is alive, but I hold out little hope for him. 

The others seem to be mixing in well. They are gorgeous and I'll post pics tomorrow night after they settle in. 8.99 per ADULT fish is a great price for them. I am very surprised by the size of box they shipped for 19.99 overnight. It is huge. 

It appears though that they use the water soluble packing peanuts, which when a bag popped... means there is basically no packing material left. They use the Large styro boxes, which cost over 10 bucks per package on their own, so I am very surprised by the low shipping cost.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

I love those angel fish. I've never seen that coloring before.
Sorry that the bag popped. Did the fish survive?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Initially I didn't think he'd make it. But he is with the pack and doing ok right now. 

They are Koi's from blackwateraquatics.com 

I am very pleased with the experience even with the popped bag. The fish are cheaper than the crappy farm raised strains are locally to me. 

They are so gorgeous that I am very tempted to start a softer water tank to breed them in if I get a pair.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

All five are doing well this morning. Now to find food they will eat.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful fish. They will go after bloodworms, glassworms and blackworms most likely. Dry food is a different story. I would find out what the supplier fed them.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

They were on flake prior to shipment. I'm going to pick up some frozen bloodworms and a new flake. My flake food is a cheap food and old as dirt, so I don't blame them.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice looking fish!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very Nice angels. What size are they?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The angels are adult or just under. palm sized ish. 

THe C. Regani is about 4 inches long total.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Might be time for a new heater. THe heat controller is set to 78 degrees, but when I looked at the temp it is 71 degrees (room temp), despite proper controller temp. T

Trying to reset it and see if it pops up some. The heater was slightly warm to the touch, but not like it should have been. BLAH!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Those are some sweet angels.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks! I'm hoping the heat issue is why they aren't eating... Going to not feed anything in the tank for a few days and reassess.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Lost one angel overnight.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Looks like I need a new heater. 24 hours later we are now only up to 75 degrees. It has been running for 24 hours straight. BLAH.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Woohoo grab a 1000 watt titanium heater... Should keep em good and warm/ slightly cooked.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

My aqueon 250 watt heater(which really appears to be the same heater "shaft" as the marineland stealth it replaced (8 years old!)) is doing great. Temp is a steady 79 degrees right now with the heater controller I'm running. 

The angelfish ate a little last night. Will do a water change today and perhaps try to feed again tonight. 

I have 4 now, and wonder if I could get away with 3ish more?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you could fit 3 more in your tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'm considering a new filter. Looking at an FX5, but any other suggestions?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> I'm considering a new filter. Looking at an FX5, but any other suggestions?


I'll say an Eheim but for the price the Fluval FX5 is stellar.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

which eheim would you use on a 75, all by itself with no other flow.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

My choices would be:

The Eheim Pro 3 Model 2080 has dual inlets for exceptional filtration and water circulation. Moves up to 450 gallons of water per hour through six levels of filtration. Adjustable flow control AND flow and maintenance indicator window allow convenient monitoring of filter performance. For fresh or saltwater aquariums. 

For overkill single filter with great flow either the 2260 or the 2262. The 2262 is the better deal as it also includes the quick disconnects with the filter. You can also get media fairly cheap or even DIY for it.

That would be my recommendations, if I had to choose I did run a 2262 on a 75 african tank a few years ago and it worked wonders.

Craig


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

The 2260s are next to impossible to find. I actually hunted around for one when I started looking at going to a single filter and couldn't find any of them available other than one that was listed on Ebay in used condition. There are places that list them, but none of them have it in stock. 

I actually looked at both. If you're looking for tons of media and a stupid flow rate go with the 2262. Everyone seems to love them. However, if I had my way, I'd get the Pro 3e 2078 for the stream simulation (altering flow.) It would be plenty of flow for a 75g. I ended up being "reasonable" and "economical" and just bought a second 2215 and put the 2217 impellers in. (sigh.)

Considering your lack of plants and having angels I'd say flow is something you'd want to be careful having too much of. If I recall angels like calmer situations right?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I would like 5x turnover in the end, at minimum. I use a spraybar and it really cuts flow down pretty significantly. They seem to be fine with my cfs500 and a koralia 1 in there, right now. The koralia is on the same control as the heater, so it doesn't run that much. Enough to keep the poop off my substrate. 

I really think I am leaning towards the fx5, due to price and size, plus i don't have to spend a bajillion dollars on media.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Check this out on Evil Bay if you want a ready to run FX5 Item: 310309869938 $225 TYD with media.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'm considering. I am not sure I need to pay for media, as I have about 1/2 a gallon of rings plus about a gallon of leca balls from a few hydroponics pots that I used as media and it worked well. 

Hmmm....


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I am in the process of building anew stand for this(like hydrophyte's industrial stand) and the fx5 will come tomorrow. I get off work at midnight and will prob have to put it in when I get home!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice, but aren't you susposed to be working?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

OverStocked said:


>


That sure is purty! Nice job!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Nice, but aren't you susposed to be working?


No I meant I work 8-midnight tomorrow, so when the fx5 comes I'll have to install it at like 1245am! ANd I have to be back at work at 6 am the next day. 


Does it look to... "open"? I don't think it "needs" vertical supports in the middle. And I'm not sure there is a good way to put them in there, but I'm not sure if it looks funny.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the openess of it, at times I wish I could do it like that for my 150.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The only thing that will be in there is the fx5. The wires are going to be run tightly and everything is going to be clean...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I guess if I don't like it later on, adding panels would be easy enough using Devin's method.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

moving to new stand and filter tonight! Should I be scared of the new stand? Is a lack of center brace anything to worry about with this stand.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd say you should be fine, Devin has been using them for some time I'm sure if they needed one he would have suggested it previously.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> I'd say you should be fine, Devin has been using them for some time I'm sure if they needed one he would have suggested it previously.
> 
> Craig


Devin's biggest tank appears to be a half full 55 though. As opposed to a full 75 with 100 lbs of sand.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> Devin's biggest tank appears to be a half full 55 though. As opposed to a full 75 with 100 lbs of sand.


You could always add a single diagnol brace even made out of 3/4" ply would work well.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Will take pics Friday during daylight to show better. 

The fx5 is easily 2x bigger than the odyssea. Need to trim hoses a bit.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I like! How does it feel sturdiness wise?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It feels just as sturdy as it was before. It was a royal pita to get it from one stand to the other. I drained it all the way to about an inch, but still had over 100lbs of sand in there so.... yeah. 

Didn't even make a creaking noise when filled, so pretty comfortable. Jesus the fx5 is big. It is still clearing water out and initially I had to take the motor off and spin the motor to get it to fire up. Not sure what that is about.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah the FX5 is a beast, now you just need a second one on there.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Yeah the FX5 is a beast, now you just need a second one on there.


I'm not sure my angels could handle that.... They are still getting use to the flow. And recovering from sitting in 1/2 in of water for 30 minutes....


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah that filter is definitely a performer, suprices you had to remove the motor to get it running though.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Yeah that filter is definitely a performer, suprices you had to remove the motor to get it running though.
> 
> Craig


I'm not sure what the story was. It didn't spin at all. Pulled it off and plugged it and boom. Done. 

Easy enough. 4 screws. There is no easy way to spin the impeller unless taken off so did what I had to do... 


Need to trim the hoses down more but lost motivation. The angels seem to be coming around(water is 69 degrees so a little cool still)


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is a cool stand. I really like it. How long did it take to build?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> That is a cool stand. I really like it. How long did it take to build?


Bout 2 hours total. Had cut at home depot. Have to seal it and should do a few coats. Bit otherwise it is about 25 minutes to screw together. 

Copy of hydrophytes stand. I've done two of them now.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Any updates? Btw thats a CFS 500 right?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Any updates? Btw thats a CFS 500 right?


FX5. I'm done with(forever) the cfs500. Too many broken parts and tweaks and crap...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Kens has a really good price, not sure if media is included but the do take returns if something happens, I know a lot of folks like the Odyssey filters good flow but the poor quality of the lid & fitting scares me every time I see one near a hardwood floor, etc.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

150EH said:


> Kens has a really good price, not sure if media is included but the do take returns if something happens, I know a lot of folks like the Odyssey filters good flow but the poor quality of the lid & fitting scares me every time I see one near a hardwood floor, etc.


I already got the FX5, off of [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW....this seem to be a great scape. I can't wait for more progress.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Still having trouble deciding where to go with it... I am thinking that I am going to do just Vals in teh scape.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> Still having trouble deciding where to go with it... I am thinking that I am going to do just Vals in teh scape.


Hmmmm, just vals??? hmmmm...You know also I was thinking, those manzanitas are nice, but 2 of them are kinda crowded. I mean, they look nice, don't get me wrong. But 1 of them is probably better, and you might have several plants to go with it. Just my 2 cents. roud:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Nay. Look back in the thread. It had just one to start. I'm considering something like just a carpet of parva, microsword or sag, too.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice angels!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great. Here you go posting photos of Vals in a 75. And they look great. Such nice flow!

It's like the tank gods are taunting me to dig my empty 75 up from the basement just for Vals. Guess I could always give my bed away (ha) to make room.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

This huge portion of vals came from gatekeeper. Some are 50 inches long. Hoping the fill it in to a jungle.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Will be experimenting in this tank with some new RootMedic concepts.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anything planned for the foreground?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Anything planned for the foreground?


Right now, no. Possibly a micro sword or dwarf sag. I want to see how the vals grow in.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My Vals always respond nicely to root tabs, I don't have Jungle Vals anymore but Corkscrew and Nana, they seem to go through a long period of good growth and putting out runners then the older leaves brown slightly and float to the surface, these are the corkscrews. 

I like the look of the long leaves laying across the surface of your tank look, the wood and fish are great as well.

How do you like the FX5? I was going to try one at these prices you really can't beat it but it was too wide and tall to wiggle into my stand.

Edit: some UG would look nice in the front.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know whether to be angry or excited but I just ordered Vals and dug that tank outta the basement.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

150EH said:


> My Vals always respond nicely to root tabs, I don't have Jungle Vals anymore but Corkscrew and Nana, they seem to go through a long period of good growth and putting out runners then the older leaves brown slightly and float to the surface, these are the corkscrews.
> 
> I like the look of the long leaves laying across the surface of your tank look, the wood and fish are great as well.
> 
> ...


I love the fx5. Works great. This is strictly a low light no co2 tank. The root tabs are experimental. Hold some promise.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Bored in the hospital so thought id post a pic from today.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Atleast you will be able to make all these custom ferts with the time at home.  

Tanks is looking great btw.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Atleast you will be able to make all these custom ferts with the time at home.
> 
> Tanks is looking great btw.


If I could get home! I only have been home for about 29 hours this week. I'm so sick of this friggin hospital. 

And when I'm able to drive, I get to go back to work on "limited" duty. Desk jobs boooo!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the tank! so cooL!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just realized how washed out that pic is. Hopefully tomorrow I can get home to take one that isn't so blah!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you need more vals to cover the other side? Glad they got there ok. They should respond well to root tabs.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think they will fill in. There are some of the shorter plants on the right side. IF they go to slowly I'll hit you up in a few weeks. Seem to be starting to send out shoots.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

OverStocked said:


> If I could get home! I only have been home for about 29 hours this week. I'm so sick of this friggin hospital.
> 
> And when I'm able to drive, I get to go back to work on "limited" duty. Desk jobs boooo!


I broke my femur when I was 15, drink'n, drive'n, an old kid let me drive his car for a McDonald's cheeseburger that was 0.35 at the time but it cost him a nice looking Mercury Montego. Anyway 3 months in the Hospital but the only thing that kept me sane was pain meds, my girlfriend was Candy Striper, and you could smoke cigs in the room back then, good luck and get well soon.

The tank does look nice and looks to be growing and filling in quickly.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

OverStocked said:


> I think they will fill in. There are some of the shorter plants on the right side. IF they go to slowly I'll hit you up in a few weeks. Seem to be starting to send out shoots.


You may have some of those dwarf vals in there mixed in. So, if you don't get height, let me know.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Already got shoots running all over.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Great. Here you go posting photos of Vals in a 75. And they look great. Such nice flow!
> 
> It's like the tank gods are taunting me to dig my empty 75 up from the basement just for Vals. Guess I could always give my bed away (ha) to make room.


That empty 75G needs to come to my house!!! LOL


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! can we get a larger FTS?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

This better? Will get out a real cam this week.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

way better! thanks! looks sweet!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

here are some that are a little better, not much.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

way better! i love it. i may have to do something similar to this!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

So we keep our house very cool. 64 degrees. My heater just can't seem to keep up and it is running 24/7. Mind you, it is place poorly, but I'd rather not stare at it. 

Wish there was an ETH that worked with this size hose. Might have to do the lifeguard module or a diy inline.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

That looks frickin bright for 1 bulb


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

tbarabash said:


> That looks frickin bright for 1 bulb


All about exposure time.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Maybe a larger heater would help, btw what size is the hose?

The tank and photos are looking very good.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

150EH said:


> Maybe a larger heater would help, btw what size is the hose?
> 
> The tank and photos are looking very good.


1" hose. And no desire to reduce it down as this is all out in the open and it'd look tacky.


----------



## nature boy (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice looking tank of angels. When are you going to let me swing by and check it out in person? I am just a couple miles south of Brandon.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

nature boy said:


> Nice looking tank of angels. When are you going to let me swing by and check it out in person? I am just a couple miles south of Brandon.


Anytime! WElll, anytime After christmas! 

Are you active in the the aquarium society? I am thinking of joining, though it is very reef focused. The butterfly house tanks are really coming along.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

well... set back.... Last week I had a hair algae problem, used some peroxide to treat. Must have gone overboard as all the vals are melting back. Will have to be patient here....


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> here are some that are a little better, not much.


The tank looks very nice. I'm thinking of giving Vals another go in my Java moss/java fern only tank.

Are you using a spray bar with the FX5? I'm currently using a AquaTop cannister and a AC110 in my 55. I have an FX5, was debating whether I want to use it when I upgrade to a 75.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

no spray bar. Standard fx5 outputs.


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> no spray bar. Standard fx5 outputs.


Oh, I actually see them in the corner now that you mention it. Are you satisfied with that set-up- does it give you the water movement you need in the whole tank?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

phorty said:


> Oh, I actually see them in the corner now that you mention it. Are you satisfied with that set-up- does it give you the water movement you need in the whole tank?


Very satisfied. one points to the back glass and one at a 45 degree angle to the front glass. No dead spots so to speak. 

I actually need to still clean out the fx5 for the first time since installing... Maybe tonight. Going to be putting my heater inline using a diy housing in the coming days.


----------



## nature boy (Apr 4, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> Anytime! WElll, anytime After christmas!
> 
> Are you active in the the aquarium society? I am thinking of joining, though it is very reef focused. The butterfly house tanks are really coming along.


 
Yeah, pretty active in the sfaas forums. There are about 5 serious plant guys on the sfaas forum now including myself. Check it out sfaas.org They are doing a discus tank at the butterfly house now as well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

nature boy said:


> Yeah, pretty active in the sfaas forums. There are about 5 serious plant guys on the sfaas forum now including myself. Check it out sfaas.org They are doing a discus tank at the butterfly house now as well.


I'm a member over there on the forum. I haven't posted much since the server switch. 

We're members at the butterfly house so we'll have to stop by soon.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

So my experiment with RO water on this tank practically destroyed the vals. Water was just too soft/calcium stripped. 

Slowly turning them around but looking for more to add to them since I tried to murder them.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I've got some more plants to show in this tank, but thought I would show this:
http://youtu.be/AIp_18V0quc

2 of my koi angels were breeding when I got home from work at 2 am last night. I noticed the bright white eggs glowing under the moonlights. Pretty cool. Sorry the video isn't better. They got pretty shy when the lights were on. 
The eggs were eaten by morning, but I might move this pare to a 29g to give them a chance.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I love moon lights but it seem Angels don't really need much encouragement to spawn and are very prolific, it's too bad they ate most of them but it still great that you captured this on video and I thought it was very good under such low light, it seems they are so gentle at placing the eggs that later it makes you think what could be the trigger that makes them eat the whole batch, that was a very cool video. Oh, I'm so slow, you think it was another fish eating the eggs just like a lion would to to insure his genes get passed on.

BTW you last set of photos looked very nice and I could see a huge difference in image quality on this end, the tank looks good to.


----------



## nature boy (Apr 4, 2011)

How many of those koi angels did you have in there? And what do you feed them if you don't mind me asking? Trying to figure out what I should be feeding mine.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

nature boy said:


> How many of those koi angels did you have in there? And what do you feed them if you don't mind me asking? Trying to figure out what I should be feeding mine.


There are 7 koi angels. They eat about anything. Kens fish flakes and pellets and frozen blood worms and whatever I put in there....


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Tank has been neglected a bit, but lights have been cut down so no real algae. Just minimal growth. COnsidering doing some fun things, maybe adding LED as replacments. Or some sort of pendant lighting. Pendant PAR 38 LED's are very tempting.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'm going to be rescaping this tank during a coming move. I am going to be selling the plants. in it. About 15-20 plants of Valisneria, plus:
Cryptocoryne lutea x 8-9
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya' x 5ish
Cryptocoryne wendtii v. Tropica(brown) x 6-7

Plus a few of the older, rarer crypts that I'm not sure of their ID. This is enough plants to start a 75. PM me if interested.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> Tank has been neglected a bit, but lights have been cut down so no real algae. Just minimal growth. COnsidering doing some fun things, maybe adding LED as replacments. Or some sort of pendant lighting. Pendant PAR 38 LED's are very tempting.





OverStocked said:


> I'm going to be rescaping this tank during a coming move. I am going to be selling the plants. in it. About 15-20 plants of Valisneria, plus:
> Cryptocoryne lutea x 8-9
> Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya' x 5ish
> Cryptocoryne wendtii v. Tropica(brown) x 6-7
> ...


From what I have read the pendant LED should do you well. It will be interesting to see what you do after the move.


----------

